# Im now a Dealer for Dave smith Decoys !



## boarman1

let me know if anyone needs and of these great decoys.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Do you have a link where a person can go look at them? A PM with the link would fine thanks.


----------



## boarman1

Yes sir. Pm sent.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Best of luck Terry, they are the cream of the crop for decoys! 

The Best of the best!


----------



## bb11

how a link here for all to see??????


----------



## boarman1

Okay . Here is the link .

http://davesmithdecoys.com/shop/


----------



## boarman1

Okay guys let me know if you would like to get one. there is a 3 week wait for them now so I would suggest to get yours ordered before the wait is longer. .


----------



## boarman1

Hey guys thanks for asking. These Decoys are awesome let me know if would like to order one.


----------



## boarman1

ttt


----------



## boarman1

Hey guys get your order placed soon . Season is closing in on us.


----------



## boarman1

*Dsd*

Hey guys If you need a DSD contact me soon. If you and a friend want a couple then get the Flock and split it up. Ill take care of you :wink:just send me a PM.


----------



## boarman1

ttt


----------



## strutnzone

Can you please PM me a price list. Thanks


----------



## boarman1

sure


----------



## boarman1

Any one else need some decoys ?


----------



## boarman1

IT getting real clost to Turkey Season. Dont get left out guys.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

those are some awesome looking decoys what does a jake and a hen decoy run 

thanks, 
SCBOWHUNTER903


----------



## boarman1

Price sent. Thanks


----------



## boarman1

any more guys need these decoys ?


----------



## LCA

*Awesome decoy's..*

I have the jake and upright hen, lookin to get the ready hen. could you pm me a price list?? thanks


----------



## boarman1

LCA said:


> I have the jake and upright hen, lookin to get the ready hen. could you pm me a price list?? thanks


Yes sir price on the way.


----------



## rackman323

Can you PM me the price list and est time for delivery from order?


----------



## boarman1

Prices sent.


----------



## stalley

Would you be kind enough to PM me a price list? I just about bought one of these at Scheele's the other day...


----------



## boarman1

Okay Thanks


----------



## boarman1

Okay guys There is a Two week waiting period if ordered From today. DSD is very busy but after two more weeks they should be on schedule but I would suggest if you want a decoy for this season put your order in now or its going to take a while to get them. All of my other orders are still on schedule so no worries on that.


----------



## boarman1

Okay guys there is a 2.5 week wait on these so if you need one just let me know. Im placing another order in a day or two.


----------



## juliasdad

*Price list on DSD?*

Thanks a lot. [email protected] Steve


----------



## boarman1

price on the way to your email.


----------



## tjmitchell

*dsd decoys price list and availability*

pm info


----------



## boarman1

I talked to DSD today and its a 2.5 week wait again . I can add it to my order I placed this past week and it will still come in around this time frame.


----------



## thunderchicken2

mine should be here any day now


----------



## boarman1

bump


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Do you carry any scent lines?


----------



## radcliff1234

good post


----------



## cheapkoozies1

boarman1 said:


> price on the way to your email.


yeap, I see. It is so good !


----------



## boarman1

cheapkoozies1 said:


> yeap, I see. It is so good !


Did you not get my Pm ??


----------



## EXsystem

*PM sent*

PM sent on price


----------



## boarman1

EXsystem said:


> PM sent on price


Hey bud did you get the prices I sent you ??


----------



## DroptineJoe

Can you send me a price list please? Also would like to know about any other turkey hunting stuff that you sell?


----------



## boarman1

Okay price and info on the way.


----------



## thunderchicken2

bump


----------



## mikesohm/magnus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## boarman1

That is Funny . Thanks for sharing Mike. Ill be out in Kansas Next Week and I might drop by Your Store .


----------



## d-dub66

Could you please PM me a price list. thanks


----------



## boarman1

Hey guys I just got back in town. Ill try to get Prices sent soon.


----------



## rebell

Best decoy's on the market. And Dave is one of the nicest guy's you will ever meet.

I hope you do well as a dealer for them.


----------



## boarman1

I have never talked to Dave so I would not know. I always talk to Eric.


----------



## keep_m_kupt

I know it's my first post but I have hunted over many differnet turkey decoys and these buy far are the best. They are costly but the new ACE system is AMAZING! 2 of my firends have them and I plan on getting the flock for this spring. You hunt public or pressured birds? These decoys are your answer!

kupt.


----------

